# Waschmaschine defekt durch Matsch?



## Pevloc (24. Dezember 2005)

Servus Community!

Jeder von euch ist beim biken sicher schon Mal richtig dreckig geworden.
Meine Mutter behauptet, das ich die dreckige Kleidung erstmal von Hand ausspülen soll, weil sonst die Waschmaschine durch den vielen Matsch davon Schaden nimmt.

Ist jemanden von euch schon Mal ne Waschmaschine durch dreckige Kleidung kaputt gegangen? Oder wascht ihr die Kleidung immer von Hand vor?
Ist villeicht jemand vom Fach hier, sprich "Waschmaschinen-Techniker"

Danke für eure Antworten!

Gruß Pevloc


----------



## m_addi (24. Dezember 2005)

ich wage zu behaupten, daß eine deutsche qualitätswaschmaschine, also eine siemens, miele oder aeg (zumindest noch), eine solche belastung ohne probleme wegstecken sollte.
solltet ihr allerdings eine beko oder was ähnliches haben, dann würde ich auch lieber per hand vorwaschen  

addi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (24. Dezember 2005)

Yeah als ich heute vom fahren wieder kam, hat sich meine mutter wieder tierisch aufgeregt, weil alles dreckig war und das nicht zu knapp 

sie meint aber auch, das man wegen dem ganzen schmadder, alles vorher erst mit der hand durchspülen muss!


----------



## smohr (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen

also ich wasch meine auch vorher von hand, wenn die voll sand und schlamm sind  

da fällt mir kein stein aus der krone...

die waschmaschine braucht ja zum waschen teils das selbe wasser und wenn da
einiges an sand oder andere kleinteile drinne sind   

ausserdem wird am schluss ja alles aus der maschine gepumpt(ventile).
nehmt mal das "flussensieb" raus, dan seht ihrs   

Stefan
P.S. wobei nichts über ein singletrail mit halbmeter tiefen schlammlöcher geht


----------



## Boandl (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

eine halbwegs normale Waschmaschine steckt das problemlos weg. Notfalls mit "mehr Wasser" waschen, dann wird Sand besser ausgespült und reibt nicht so stark an der Kleidung. Im Ablauf sitzen übrigens keine Ventile und dem Flusensieb macht es auch nichts aus, da müssten schon grössere Kieselsteine drin sein. Vorsichtig bei scharfkantigem Split, der kann sich in die Türmanschette vergrabbeln und die mit der Zeit beschädigen. Der kann aber höchstens dann in die Maschine kommen wenn man sich bei einem Sturz irgendwie die Taschen vollgeschaufelt hat.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Meine Mutter behauptet (...)


Die Profilinfo sagt mir, Du bist 21, und da behaupte ich mal ganz frech, in Deinem Alter war ich schon ein oder zwei Jahre von Mami weggezogen 

Also nutze die Option zur Abnabelung, Zeit wirds  Dann kannst Du ja selber testen, wie die WG- oder eigene- Waschmaschine den Dreck wegsteckt


----------



## Sawa (24. Dezember 2005)

Sagt mal ganz ehrlich, wer von euch wäscht die verschlammten/sandigen Klamotten in der "eigenen" Waschmaschine???

Wers tatsächlich macht...mein Beileid !!

Wasser und Sand und Bewegung ergibt Abschmirgeln!!

An der Trommel, den Dichtungen und natürlich an sämtlichen Kleidungsstücken!

Aber vielleicht passt es zur (amerikanischen) Wegwerfgesellschaft :0(

Wer kann spritzt sich in den Klamotten direkt nach dem Fahren mit dem Gartenschlauch ab, wer keinen hat, ab in die Dusche.

Und Deine Mutter hat mein vollstes Verständnis, also komm ihr entgegen und Muttertag nicht vergessen!

Ich bin übrigens Single und kann es mir nicht leisten aus Faulheit meine Besitztümer beschleunigt zu verschleissen.


----------



## theworldburns (24. Dezember 2005)

hab noch nie ne waschmaschine gesehen auf der steht, dass man keine dreckigen klamotten rein tun darf, die groben brocken machste vor der haustür ab, der rest kommt in die maschine, feierabend


----------



## Pevloc (24. Dezember 2005)

zum Thema Abnabelung: Hab nicht das Geld für ne eigene Wohnung. Ausserdem komm ich mit meinen Eltern gut zurecht, deshalb seh ich keinen Grund auszuziehen.

Ich seh schon, es gibt sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem thema Kleidung waschen.


----------



## kantiran (24. Dezember 2005)

wir haben uns mal ne ganz billige gebrauchte für solche zwecke gekauft (verschlammte klamotten, pferdedecke etc.)   

damit hat man das problem nicht *g*


----------



## Katrin (24. Dezember 2005)

Ganz verdreckte verkrustete Kleidung lasse ich über Nacht trocken und bürste das Gröbste aus und die Überschuhe mit dem Gartenschlauch säubern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tool (24. Dezember 2005)

Unsere Waschmaschiene ist schon um die 15 Jahre alt und wäscht seit 6 Jahren unter anderem übelst verdreckte Bikeklamotten, sie war noch nich einmal defekt, die Dichtungen halten auch und das Beste: sie war billig und ist von Quelle.


----------



## Cunelli (25. Dezember 2005)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal ganz ehrlich, wer von euch wäscht die verschlammten/sandigen Klamotten in der "eigenen" Waschmaschine???


Und du wäschst deine bösen Schmirgelklamotten immer in fremden Waschmaschinen? auch irgendwie asozial, oder?   



> Wer kann spritzt sich in den Klamotten direkt nach dem Fahren mit dem Gartenschlauch ab, wer keinen hat, ab in die Dusche.


Kann ich schon, hab ich aber ganz ehrlich keinen Bock zu bei dem Wetter. Und ich denk mal Mutti wird über Dreckklumpen im Abfluß der Dusche auch nicht begeistert sein  

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## drivingghost (25. Dezember 2005)

tool schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Waschmaschiene ist schon um die 15 Jahre alt und wäscht seit 6 Jahren unter anderem übelst verdreckte Bikeklamotten, sie war noch nich einmal defekt, die Dichtungen halten auch und das Beste: sie war billig und ist von Quelle.



Wenn es eine Privileg ist, kannst Du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass die Maschine von der Technik her eine Bauknecht ist. Nicht nur Aldizeug wird umgelabelt. 

Wenn meine Kleidung eingemoddert ist, wasche ich sie zuerst von Hand.


----------



## Boandl (25. Dezember 2005)

Also ich wasche meine Klamotten in der eigenen Maschine! Der Wollwaschgang bringt den Gebrauch von viel Wasser, in Verbindung mit wenig Bewegung der Kleidungsstücke. Mit Sicherheit weniger Bewegung als  beim "Durchgrabschen" der Kleidung mit der Hand . Somit entsteht auch wenig Verschleiss, der Matsch- und Lehmschmutz löst sich im Wasser mit relativ wenig Waschmittel leicht. Das Gerät ist relativ neu und von Miele, die erwartete Lebensdauer liegt bei 20 Jahren, ausgehend von der Erfahrung mit dem Vorgängermodell, das auch nicht geschont wurde.


----------



## black (25. Dezember 2005)

wo liegt das problem hier? ist doch einfach...
nach der biketour schnell nen eimer raus mit heissem wasser, die klamotten da rein und mal kurz grob säubern... dann ab hinein in die gute Miele. Miniprogramm 30min alles fertig. in der zeit schön duschen, danach die klamotten aufhängen und beim eiskalten franziskaner die tour revue passieren lassen...


----------

